# Layout Design Suggestions



## bclaringbold (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello All

I’m looking for some layout design / suggestions and idea for my space. It’s about 10' x 20' but has some narrower areas in the middle.

I'm modeling using HO and am looking at running inter modal, auto racks and other general traffic. Continuous running would be a plus although i could drop it if the layout was better suited without it.

I have attached a jpg of the room I have to work with. The work area is the space shaded blue. Red is the furnace area. Any thoughts or suggestions are welcome.

Thanks Brad


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Brad,

We have some talented/creative layout guys here who will likely chime in with some helpful ideas. That said, can you post the pdf file directly? I think any forum user might be very reluctant to open an unsolicited zip file ... computer threats, and all that.

Regards,

TJ


----------



## bclaringbold (Oct 19, 2011)

i tried but the limit for pdf files was set to 19.5kbs. So i zipped it cause the file size limit was larger.

Ive uploaded the file again as a jpg


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Shade in the area you want to use please.


----------



## bclaringbold (Oct 19, 2011)

I have attached another jpg with the area shaded. It would basically be the area that i have included dimensions for.


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Nice looking space. Some of the guys will come up with a crazy layout.
Do you plan cutouts or something to reach the back portions for modeling or in case of derailment/issues? .


----------



## bclaringbold (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm not really sure what would and wouldn't work with the space. But if cut outs were needed i could put them in for sure.

For the record, my working space is the blue shaded area in the last picture posted. The red area is where furnace is, plus some extra space.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Are you looking for a point to point or continious running type layout? Single or double main line? 

Massey


----------



## bclaringbold (Oct 19, 2011)

would prefer continuous but if point to point is what works best i could live with it. Most likely just a single main with passing sidings / parallel tracks where they fit.


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

With 11' 6' and 8' thicknesses.. you will definately need a way to reach to the back. If you get liftouts in the middle so you can pop up and setup your scenery or fix a wrecked train that would work and still not take any of your space away. Once its all setup you wont want to climb up on the table and mess anything up. 

Plenty of room to do a nice large main with some sidings.. even a nice yard... thats a good size.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

For that space I'd recommend an around the room layout with 24" shelves. Gives you pelnty of room in the middle to work and play, but the shelves are still wide enough to add lots of buildings/scenery/yards/whatever. Just my $0.02


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Brad,

Thanks for the flip from zip to jpg ... much appreciated.

TJ


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I agree with cabledawg! Do you need access from 2 sides? It looks like you have 2 ways to get into that area. You could do a complete loop if you have a duck under or a lift out, up, or down section.


----------



## bclaringbold (Oct 19, 2011)

Ya i was looking at doing an around the walls but thought that the 6 ft gap in the middle could be better used and not be 'wasted space'. Entrance from both sides is not needed and was planning 1 entrance from the south.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Try a walk in style layout. SO long as you have access to both aisles, it should give you the best amount of trackage for the space you have. You couldnt really have continous run, but you'd have tons of length for a point to point.










Edit: That second 2 foot wide shelves was supposed to get changed to aisle. Oops!

Another thing is that you could run 18" wide shelves on the two outermost shelves and get 30" wide aisles. Still really cramped but if running solo it might be ok


----------



## bclaringbold (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks Cabledawg. I like the idea but i don't know if i like the idea of needing access from both ways. Also in the one area its less then 10ft wide so id loose a bit there. I did a quick drawing of it uploaded as option 2.

My first choice right now is an around the walls with a peninsula design. Shelves are 18" in most areas and 12" in some others. Only thing I'm not sure about is the walkways. Will it be too tight the way it is?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yea your 1a design is a very workable design!
It would give you a lot of running and IMHO an excellent design!:thumbsup:


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

My vote is 1A as well. I like the long runs and double-sided backdrop.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I prefer option 2, and here is why. On option one you get a long point to point run which is great but you have to leave the layout and walk around the thing in the middle to get back into the layout again. That to me is not a very pleasant thing when running a train. The second option is good for continious running, longer mainline run, and you enter the layout once and stay in the layout until you leave. There is a hinged/ drop out section which should not be too hard to manage. THe only draw back I see here is narrow isles.

Massey


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Massey - unless I'm looking at this wrong 1A is a continuous running style (everything pink is benchwork, right?)

Option 1A









Option 2









Now you could spice up Option #2 by expanding the ends into loops and angling the middle part more cross way around the room. Skinny up the long straight runs to make room for loops/turnarounds where you need them.

It's not that hard to make curvy/flowing benchwork and you can get extra room in the aisles where you need it and more room for curves/etc on the layout where you need it as well.


----------



## bclaringbold (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm pretty much sold on using my option 1a drawing. I should have taking the 'A' of the name  

sstlaure - yes everything in pink is the bench work. I think massey just got them mixed up as option2 is attached first and option1 is attached second.

I do plan on trimming back and rounding the peninsula as suggested to improve aisle spare but its just easier to draw it as a square. 


I inputted the bench work into xtrak and started planning some track. I'm happy with some areas and not happy with others. trying to find the best places on the layout to locate things.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm a BIG fan of multi-level layouts and I have to say this - you could make this multi-level REAL easy by putting a helix inside the end of the peninsula (where you've got the large circle drawn.) then you can stretch out the distance between scenes/towns, etc because you'll have twice the layout to populate (just a thought and you can blame me for it when your wife gives you the look for suggesting it.)


----------



## bclaringbold (Oct 19, 2011)

i considered going multilevel but don't think i will. If i did id probably tuck the helix into the back corner off of the current layout.

Right now I'm considering a staging yard under the peninsula and that's probably as bold as a will go into multilevels.


----------



## bclaringbold (Oct 19, 2011)

Id like to share what I've done and hopefully i can get some feedback on what works and what might not / can be improved on.

The red track would be the ideal main line. Left side is of the layout is the main yard and maybe a diesel facility in the north end. 

left side of the peninsula is a 3 track inter modal yard. 

right side of the peninsula is a 3 track autorack loading facility (new cars hot of the line, this area will probably need to be changed). 

right side of the layout it opens up. less building more natural scenery. possibly a large bridge in the skinny area. 

the area on the south right side for some small industries (not to sure what though maybe grain, plastic pellets, lumber, tank cars?).


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

This design is really good for yard operations and scenic railfaning but not much for operations. Personally I would remove the second main line or make that a shorter line that is from another rail line that interchanges. Having both lines follow the same basic route is not what a real line would do. It would give you better operation opportunities and more interest.

Massey


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

OK your design is great:thumbsup:
But your posting Not so great! Resize your layout as not to bleed into 2 pages wide! I have a 27" monitor and it's even too much for it!


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Yea it is option 1 that I like. I love Dyslexia!! It makes reading fun.

Massey


----------

